# Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??



## nissi0815 (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo ich stell jetzt mal einen Thread hier ein und will wissen wie ihr dazu steht ob Angler die grosse karpfen fangen die besseren Angler sind?
Beachtet aber bei euren Meinungen das manche Menschen einfach nicht die Möglichkeiten haben:#c 
-Finanzielle
-Gewässertechnische:r :r 
-was weiss ich!
ALSO HAUT AUF DIE TASTEN UND LAST MICH WISSEN WIE IHR DAZU STEHT!

Christ RCC


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Nö denn grosse Karpfen sind nicht geniessbar)),ergo kleine Karpfen mehr Genuss.

Ich weiss Thema verfehlt,bin nur im moment fertig mit Geräteputzen.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## esox_105 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Eindeutig NEIN.

Angeln (und Fangen) ist meiner Meinung nach zum größten Teil immer noch Glückssache.


----------



## forellenudo (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Eindeutig NEIN.
> 
> Angeln (und Fangen) ist meiner Meinung nach zum größten Teil immer noch Glückssache.




Genau so sehe ich das auch,bin froh wenn es wieder wärmer wird und die Leute mehr zum Angeln gehen:q


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Hallo! #h

Ziemlich komische Frage, nimm mir das nicht übel!

Was hat die Größe der geangelten Karpfen mit dem Können und der Erfahrung des Anglers zu tun? Herzlich wenig.

Im Endeffekt kann man große Karpfen nur in dem Gewässer fangen, wo sie auch tatsächlich vorkommen. Der Rest ist meist eine Frage der eingesetzten Ansitzzeit und der Ausdauer. 

Und letztlich gehört zu allem natürlich auch gehörige Portion Glück.


----------



## dacor (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

ein guter angler wird definitiv mehr grosse karpfen fangen. es muss jedoch nciht jeder grosse karpfen von einem koenner gefangen wurden sein. es gibt aber auch viele anfaenger die verhaeltnissmaessig dicke karpfen fangen (ich zb =))


----------



## dacor (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

es hat meiner meinung nach viel mit dem lesen eines gewaessers zu tun. ausserdem sollte man schon wissen welchen koeder/welche montage man bei welchen bedingungen benutzen sollte, ein anfaenger drillt hektischer und ein angler gehoert auch immer ne dicke portion geduld.


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Das stimmt,ich hab an einem nebligen Wintertag des Jahres 1996 am Emsaltarm Achternberge einen Karpfen von 26 Pfund gefangen,mit einem 12 cm langen Ukelei,und das war keine neue Karpfenspezialtechnik,bitte lasst die Ukis in Ruhe))
Ich bin ein schlechter Karpfenangler.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## STICHLING (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Hu


das Fischen teilweise reine Glücksache ist sehe ich auch so.

Beispiel: Kumpel von mir hat seinen Schein gemacht und und 2 Tage später ein 30 Pfund Schneckchen gefangen  :c :c


----------



## dacor (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

dann guckt doch mla hier: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/karpfen-world-top100.php
kann es, bei watweissichwievielen karpfenanglern in deutschland, zufall sein, dass ausgerechnet der eine markus pelzer 3 der 6 groessten karpfen deutschlands faengt????


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				dacor schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann es, bei watweissichwievielen karpfenanglern in deutschland, zufall sein, dass ausgerechnet der eine markus pelzer 3 der 6 groessten karpfen deutschlands faengt????



Das hat bestimmt mit seinem tollen Vornamen zu tun....    :m


----------



## AK74 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Hallo
Also ein unerfahrener karpfenangler kann mit glück einen großen fangen
Aber das ist eher ausnahme, weil um einen großen (für mich ab 10kg)
Zu erwischen gehört eine portion wissen u. können


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Hehe wenn der Kohldampf schiebt und deine Kartoffel da rummliegt frisst der die mit Sicherheit eventuell sogar eher als Boiliesnbesonders dann wenn er bereits einige Male in einem Carpsack genächtigt hat)))


----------



## Carpfighter (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

ich weiss ich denke wir hatten di diskussion schon mal ! aber es klingt etwas sagen wir mal falsch ! ich will jetzt nicht falsch über ihn reden kenn auch keine hintergründe......... nur ich weis nicht ob der di ganze zeit wo sitzt und fidscht ! ich meine di fische mus ja nicht er gefangen haben ,..........

lg carpfighter


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				dacor schrieb:
			
		

> dann guckt doch mla hier: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/karpfen-world-top100.php
> kann es, bei watweissichwievielen karpfenanglern in deutschland, zufall sein, dass ausgerechnet der eine markus pelzer 3 der 6 groessten karpfen deutschlands faengt????


 
1. Der angelt doch auch wahrscheinlich nur an Gewässern an denen bekannt ist, daß dort Karpfen in dieser Größe vorkommen.
Der gibt sicher viel Geld aus (oder es wird ihm bezahlt) um an den erfolgversprechenden Gewässern zu angeln.
2. Macht der denn überhaupt was anderes außer Angeln?
Diese Jungs machen das doch schon eher beruflich und sind jeden Tag am Wasser. (oder täusch ich mich da?)
Wenn ich jeden Tag angeln gehe fange ich bestimmt auch mehr große als wenn ich zu hause sitze oder arbeiten muss.

Natürlich verstehen die Jungs ihr Handwerk auch. Ich glaube am wichtigsten ist, daß man ein Gewässer "lesen" kann.
Also zu wissen wo und wie und wann man dort mit Karpfen rechnen kann. 
Ob da nun ein 10 pfünder oder ein Vieh von ü30 Pfund sich hakt ist sicher dann auch eher dem Zufall überlassen.


----------



## sunny (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! #h
> 
> Ziemlich komische Frage, nimm mir das nicht übel!
> 
> ...




Besser kann man darauf nicht antworten#6 .


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				Carpfighter schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss ich denke wir hatten di diskussion schon mal ! aber es klingt etwas sagen wir mal falsch ! ich will jetzt nicht falsch über ihn reden kenn auch keine hintergründe......... nur ich weis nicht ob der di ganze zeit wo sitzt und fidscht ! ich meine di fische mus ja nicht er gefangen haben ,..........



Nicht wieder DIE Gerüchteküche, ja? #d |rolleyes 

Wenn man keine näheren Umstände und Hintergründe kennt, soll man einfach den Mund halten und nicht noch kursierende Gerüchte weiter erzählen und aufbauschen.

"Ich hab da mal gehört" bringt einen weder hier noch sonstwo weiter.


----------



## dacor (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				HansguckindieLuft schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Der angelt doch auch wahrscheinlich nur an Gewässern an denen bekannt ist, daß dort Karpfen in dieser Größe vorkommen.


das werden sehrsehr viele andere angler auch tun



			
				HansguckindieLuft schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Macht der denn überhaupt was anderes außer Angeln?
> Diese Jungs machen das doch schon eher beruflich und sind jeden Tag am Wasser. (oder täusch ich mich da?)


das denke ich auch aber er faengt die haelfte der deutschen rekordkarpfen und kann unmoeglich so viel angeln wie alle anderen deutschen karpfenangler.


wenn angeln nur glueck ist, warum dann jeden tag hier im forum rumstoebern, fragen stellen, koennern ueber die schultern schauen, angeltagebuch fuehren, neues geraet kaufen usw usw??

ich halte den pelzer nicht fuer einen ueberangler und es gibt sicher viele die so gut angeln wie er. aber lass einen anfaenger mal das geld, die zeit, die ausruestung und an den gewaesser angeln. auch wenn er, durch zufall,  einen ueber 60er an den haken bekommen sollte, glaube ich nicht dass er ihn landen kann.


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Grosse Fische entstehen bei idealen Bedingungen,Futter Umwelt natürliche Selektion etc.Und an einem solchen Gewässer fängt auch der normale Angler grossen Fisch.Das hängt wohl in erster Linie mit der Zeit die er am Wasser verbringt zusammen.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				dacor schrieb:
			
		

> ... auch wenn er, durch zufall,  einen ueber 60er an den haken bekommen sollte, glaube ich nicht dass er ihn landen kann.



Warum nicht?

Hast Du schon mal einen größeren Karpfen geangelt? Dann dürfte Dir doch aufgefallen sein, dass die kleineren Exemplare unter 20 Pfund teilweise einen explosiveren und spritzigeren Drill liefern, der mehr vor Überraschungen strotzt, als bei den größeren Exemplaren. Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die zwar ihre Kraft und ihr Gewicht spielen lassen, aber doch eher vergleichsweise ruhiger an die Sache gehen. 

Und warum soll man dann einen gehakten 60er nicht genauso ausdrillen und landen können wie einen anderen Karpfen auch? Okay, das einzige Argument, was mir einfällt: Der Kescher kann zu klein sein. :q


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				nissi0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich stell jetzt mal einen Thread hier ein und will wissen wie ihr dazu steht *ob Angler die grosse karpfen fangen die besseren Angler sind?*


 
Hi,
Ich persönlich kann hier eigentlich gar keine vernünftige Antwort auf deine Ausgangsfrage geben.#c Was ist denn schon ein "besserer Angler"?|kopfkrat 

Ein guter Karpfenangler ist doch sicher nicht "besser" als ein guter Forellenangler...;+
Ein erfolgreicher Karpfenangler, der sich stets über Regeln hinwegsetzt und seinen Müll an seinem Angelplatz liegenlässt ist doch gewiss nicht "besser" als der erfolglose Kollege nebenan, der seinen Platz am Ende des Schneidertags zumindest aufgeräumt hinterlässt...;+
Ein Karpfenangler, der seine Zeit nonstop am Gewässer verbringt und nur das teuerste ("bessere"?!) Gerät verwendet, ist doch am Ende nicht "besser" als der Ottonormalangler, der nur einmal pro Wochenende zum Fischen kommt und unterm Strich ein paar Fänge weniger zu verzeichnen hat...;+
usw...
Man sollte sich nicht unbedingt von Äußerlichkeiten -wie z.B. teuerstes Gerät- blenden lassen! Es gibt auch genug Angler, die immernoch auf ihr altbewährtes Material setzen und mindestens ebenso fangen. -Und das muss nicht eine Frage des Geldes oder des Einkommens sein. Es kann doch jeder so fischen, wie es ihm persönlich am meisten Spaß bereitet...#6 

Sicher gibt es Angler, die über einen sehr hohen Erfahrungsschatz verfügen, sich über Jahre hinweg äußerst intensiv mit ihren Zielfischen beschäftigen und ihre Gewässer kennen, wie ihre gute, alte Westentasche. Dass sich ein solches Hintergrundwissen i.d.R. positiv auf die eigene Fangstatistik auswirkt, liegt beinahe auf der Hand. Trotzdem gilt:
-Eine gewisse Portion Glück gehört am Ende immer dazu! Man muss schon zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort mit dem richtigen Köder fischen...#6 

Aber dass einem dann gleich der Titel "besserer Angler" zusteht, wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln!?#d :m 

Gruß#h 
Carp4Fun


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Besser kann man darauf nicht antworten#6 .



so ISSES...#6!
Und mal am Rande gesagt ich kann noch soviel Gewässer lesen & Trapper in Spee sein wenn die Karpfen +12 KG nicht vorkommen werde ich Sie nicht an den Haken bekommen
oder auf die Abhakmatte legen!#d


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Abhakmatte lach.
ups hab ich wieder vergessen,das ist Karpfenszene und ich nur ein dummer Handtuchbenutzer.


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Abhakmatte lach.
> ups hab ich wieder vergessen,das ist Karpfenszene und ich nur ein dummer Handtuchbenutzer.



Was gibt´s da zu lachen? #c 

Wenn releasen, dann richtig. Und zwar so, dass der Fisch von meiner Seite aus alle Möglichkeiten hat, den Vorgang des Drillens etc. unbeschadet zu überstehen. 

Und das hat nichts mit Karpfenszene und ähnlichem zu tun, auch bei Raubfischanglern sieht man glücklicherweise verstärkt eine gepolsterte und wasserabweisende Abhakmatte.

Wenn man eh ALLE Fische abschlagen will, braucht man sowas natürlich nicht. Aber ich persönlich sehe mich eher als Überwiegend-Releaser bzw. Maßvoll-Entnehmer.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Also meiner Meinung nach ist der bessere Angler der , der auch ohne Elektronische Bissanzeiger, Monatelangem Boili Anfüttern und 2 wöchigem Marathon Angeln seine fische fängt .

Hab mich mal köstlich amüsiert als an nem gewässer hier in der nähe 2 Karpfenangler schon mindestens 12 Stunden ohne einen Biss saßen (Je 3 Ruten im Rod Pod , mit E-Bißanzeiger , angefüttert hatten sie natürlich mit Boilies , ihre ruten lagen alle was weiß ich wie weit draußen , und die Herren lagen gemütlich in ihren liegen neben dem Camping Kocher . Für die Nacht hatten sie noch n zelt dabei .

So gegen 15 oder 16 uhr kam dann ein netter älter Herr , setzte sich so 100 m neben die beiden , montierte ne 10 gr Pose an seiner alten telerute , warf 
ne Handvoll Dosenmais ins Wasser und machte 3 Körner bei sich an den Haken .
Nach 10 min lag bei ihm ein 60cm Karpfen im kescher , einige Zeit später folgte ein zweiter etwas kleinerer .
Den kleineren nahm er mit , und stapfte gemütlich wieder nach Hause und winkte den beiden "Karpfenprofis" im vorbeigehen  nochmal freundlich zu ...


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Abhakmatte lach.
> ups hab ich wieder vergessen,das ist Karpfenszene und ich nur ein dummer Handtuchbenutzer.


 
Naja, so lange du auch alle Fische die du mit dem Handtuch berührst auch abschlägst und verwertest,  bist du nicht dumm. Allerdings sollte man dann vorher wissen wie groß der Jung ist wegen Schonmaß , und außerdem ist es beim Raubfischangeln auch nicht schlecht sich mal gedanken über ne Abhakmatte zu machen, die Schleimhaut der Untermaßigen wird sich bedanken.


----------



## ruhrangler (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

also ich bin von nem spezi weit entfernt da ich allroundangler bin und selten gezielt angel, ich hab immer 3 ganz unterschiedliche köder drauf, zb. wurm, köfi, maden.
fangen tu ich fast immer, jedoch selten richtig kapitale, und so klopper schon gar nicht (was nicht heißen soll das ich nur untermaßiges am haken hab), obwohl feststeht das sie bei uns vorkommen, ich bin mir aber sehr sicher das, wenn ich die frequenz meiner ansitze und deren dauer krass erhöhe, nur noch gezielt an angefütterten plätzen auf karpfen angel und die nächsten 5 jahre nix anderes mach, ich auch mit solchen fängen aufwarten kann.
das kann wohl jeder von uns, stellt euch vor ihr könntet es euch leisten 20 tage im monat für jeweils 5 tage durchgehend angeln zu gehen, meint ihr nicht auch das da im laufes eines jahres ganz anderer fisch rauskommt.....???

ich frag mal meinen chef #y , ob er ein solches experiment mit ner freistellung bei lohnerhalt unterstützt:q , dann werden wir sehen was geht !!

LG aus dem pott


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Hmmmm,werde mal kucken ob Muttern ne ´Steppdecke übrig hat))
Nee Leute da hört es auf für mich ,erst Haken rein drillen unter Luftnot knipsen etc und dann von Stressverhinderung reden und dann ne Abhakmatte mit Spezialwiegetuch, lass die armen Karpfen einfach in Ruhe tz.


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Ich denke das die Fische die ich mit nem nassen Handtuch abgeködert habe sich nicht schlechter behandelt fühlten wie die anderen auf der Abhakmatte,nur mein Gerätehändler ist an mir nicht ganz so reich geworden.


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> ... und dann von Stressverhinderung reden und dann ne Abhakmatte mit Spezialwiegetuch, lass die armen Karpfen einfach in Ruhe tz.



Hier redet doch gar keiner von Stressverhinderung. 

´ne Abhakmatte verhindert keinen Stress, sondern lediglich ernsthafte Verletzungen des Fisches durch Schlagen und Schleimhautschäden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Das tut ein nasses Handtuch auch


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??

dies war mal die Ausgang´s frage hier ...#d

allso BÜTTE:m


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das die Fische die ich mit nem nassen Handtuch abgeködert habe sich nicht schlechter behandelt fühlten wie die anderen auf der Abhakmatte,nur mein Gerätehändler ist an mir nicht ganz so reich geworden.


 
Besser gepolstert sind die Abhakmatten allemal. Wer dennoch kein Geld für dieses -meiner Meinung nach sinnvolle- Accessoire ausgeben möchte, kann sich gewiss auch ein ebensolches Teil selbst basteln.#6  
Wenn man schon einen großen Teil seiner gefangen Fische releasen möchte, sollte man zumindest für ein gewisses Maß an Überlebenschance Sorge tragen. -Da gibt es unzählige andere Utensilien, die wesentlich weniger sinnvoll sind als eine Abhakmatte, meine ich...#6 

Carp4Fun


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??
> 
> dies war mal die Ausgang´s frage hier ...#d
> 
> allso BÜTTE:m


 
hast ja recht, Guido!!!!!!!

Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler !! ne für mich nicht 

Es gibt ja auch noch ein Lebewesen auf der anderen Seite der Schnur und der entscheidet /reagiert schlußendlich da kann der Angler noch der "Beste" sein.
Ich denke beim Angeln zählt viel mehr die Erfahrung und das Glück über fangen und nicht fangen und der ewige Dieb die Zeit!!


----------



## meckpomm (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Moin

Also ich denke, der Angler der sich über seine vorgehensweise und sein Handeln am Wasser gedanken macht wird auch größere und/oder mehr fische fangen. Dies gewinnt man in der Regel nur durch Erfahrung. Es gibt bei uns einen Stadtsee, der Durchschnittskarpfen wiegt dort um 15Pfund, fische über 20Pfund sind dort nicht so einfach zu fangen, dafür gehen mitunter vier, fünf fische pro nacht an den Haken. Ich habe an dem See schon locker 20-30 Nächte gefischt aber insgesamt erst vier fische gefangen, davon den größten der nachweislich von unserer Gruppe gefangen worden ist, mein kleinster Fisch hatte 22Pfund. In meinen Augen lag es einzig und allein an der Futterstategie und den befischten plätzen. Man muss ganz einfach auch mal sehen wie die anderen zu ihren Fischen kommen und welche schlüsse man persönlich für sich ziehen kann um es besser zu machen. richtig ist aber auch das man mit anderen Stategien deutlich mehr fisch gefangen hätte.
solche erlebnisse gibt es einige, ob ich dadurch ein besserer oder schlechterer angler bin, ist ansichtssache. nicht jeder ist auf den großen fisch aus. Ich jedenfalls mache mir über mein vorgehen schon gedanken.

cu rene


----------



## Fabio (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Wenn jemand grosse Karpfen regelmässig fängt dann spricht das sicher für seine Klasse als karpfenangler, kleine Karpfen sind verhältnismässig häufiger zu fangen,vielleicht weil es mehr von ihnen gibt als 10kilo+? Wenn jemand einmal einen Kapitalen erwischt, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach kein Profi sondern ein Glückspilz. Fazit: Viele+Grosse+regelmässig= Profi


----------



## nissi0815 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Jo dann sag ich mal Danke für die vielen Antworten! Hat mich echt vom Hocker gehauen wieviel Leute zu dem Thema geschrieben haben! Ok "bessere" war ein blöder Begriff aber wieoft ist es den so das wenn irgend ein Angler mit was weiss ich was für einem dickem Fisch in einer Zeitschrift abgebildet ist heisst es wow das ist ein super Angler! Klar ist mir auch das Leute die mehr Zeit in die Fischerei investieren mehr Fische fangen!!!
Und es liegt auch nicht am super teuren Tackle! Sehr gut hat mir die Meinung mit dem Müll aufräumen gefallen...!
Also macht weiter so
Christi


----------



## Seebaer (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

*Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??* 

NEIN

Vielleicht der glücklichere oder speziell auf Karpfenspezialisierter, aber noch lange kein besserer Angler.


----------



## KHof (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Hallo!
Da geht es nicht nur um Zeit, sondern auch um Hirnschmalz, Strategie und Geschicklichkeit.
Es ist halt mal so, daß 90% der Fische von 10% der Angler gefangen werden, nicht nur bei Karpfen sondern auch bei allen anderen Arten. Wenn man das so bezeichnen will, sind diese 10% die besseren Angler und nicht einer der restlichen 90%, der zufällig einen dicken Fisch gefangen hat. (Ich war mal mit einem Kollegen Mefofischen, jeder 5 Bisse, er 4 Fische, ich 4 Aussteiger. Das sollte man nicht mit Pech verwechseln.)

Nur darf man besseren Angler nicht mit besserem Menschen verwechseln. Erfurcht ist da meist fehl am Platze.

Klaus


----------



## Carpfighter (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

@ p........

dacor fragt mich was ich von pelzer halte btw er sieht in diesen fischen auch nicht ganz di warheit und du fühlst dich verletzt  !

Ich will acuh nicht schlecht über ihn reden kenne such keine hintergründe nur das war meine (auch logische,finde ich) Vorstellung!:

1 Er leitet, ihm gehört eine große Tacklefirma, er is der chef er hat viel arbeit verbringt viel zeit für di firma
2 wi kann er dan so viel zeit aufbringen???
3 er kennt di leute und di gewässer er bekommt genehmigungen wo andre leute si nicht kommen
4 Er hat definitiv viel geld und viel baits 
5 ausgerechnet er vom pelzerteam fängt di größten?
6 er bekommt informationen di andre nicht bekommen, maybe gehen andre für ihn beocbachten, füttern,.......... 

1 er ist sicher ein super fischer mit ausgezeichneter erfahrung
2 vl gerade deswegen weil er chef ist hat er viel zeit????
....................

ich will nur das ihr meinen gedankengang verstehts den wirklich wahre informationen über ihn + seine fische hat warscheinlich keiner von euch oder?????? Es sind nur spekulationen und logische  gedankengänge ! und regt euch nicht gleich wida auf ! 

ich glaube nicht das ein angler der eine kapitalen erbeutet gleichzeitig ein spitzenagler ist !
nur eines ist gewiss: wer viel zeit verbringt und fängt gewinnt das wichtigste erfahrung
wer geld hat kann sich baits kaufen mit der er fische ........ was aber nicht heist das man 15kg boilies irgendwo im see versenkt nd dann automatisch fängt meine damit nur das man mit mehr budget/tackle mehr erfolg haben wird wegen anderer möglichkeiten !
wer in der nähe von einme gewässer wohnt in dem große karpfen vorkommen ist ein glückspilz 
wer gewässer mit großen karpfen kennt und fischen fdarf gehört auch zu den glücklichen 
wer viel zeit hat ebenfalls...............
und GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lg


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat bestimmt mit seinem tollen Vornamen zu tun....    :m


 
Schade das darauf keiner eingegangen ist|kopfkrat :m 

Zum Thema, (Ich würde *bessere* streichen und mit *erfolgreich* ersetzen)
Ein eindeutiges *Jain!*

Glück und Zufall spielen immer eine große Rolle. Das Richtige Gewässer zufinden eben so.In einem  Gewässer mit einer entsprechender Bestandsdichte kann jeder einer großen Fisch fangen. Und das ohne teure Technik und ohne viel (Fach)Wissen.
Doch wie siehts an einem überfischten oder unbekannten oder hindernisreichen oder anderwertigen schwierigen Gewässer aus? Hier kann der die Vorteile ausspielen der über entsprechende tech. Hilfsmittel , Fachwissen und viel Erfahrung verfügt.
Ich treffen immer noch Angler am Teich an die der Meinung sind: Karpfen beißen nur in den Morgenstunden gut oder nur in der warmen Jahreszeit oder nur in Ufernähe oder nur bei gutem Wetter. Ist ja alles nicht falsch , aber warum fange ich dann Karpfen auch Nachts oder weit draußen oder bei Strum und Regen oder im Nov/Dez bei Schnee und Eis??? Warum fange ich in einem Teich einen Großfisch in dem nach Aussage der mit vorväterlichen Methoden (die sind sicher auch fängig) angelnden Einheimischen garnicht solch Fische vorkommen?Und schon ganicht an den Stellen wo ich die Montage abgelgt habe? Oder Warum fange auch mal wochenlang keine einzigen Fisch??Andere aber doch?!

Das Beispiel mit dem Opa und den beiden Karpfenjüngern ist gut , kenn ich auch , habs selbst schon erlebt. Aber ich kenn es auch genauso auch oft anders herum.

Ich habe  ,seid dem ich mich mit Karpfen intensiev beschäftige , diesen fast ausschließlich beangle und mich mich techn. Dingen aufgerüstet habe wesentlich mehr und vorallen größere Fisch gefangen wie vordem. Ich hätte zB alle meine bisher geangelten 30Pfünder nicht angeln können hätte ich kein Boot+Echolot und keine Erfahrung wo unter den herrschenden Bedingungen ein erfogversprechender Angelplatz ist.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> ob Angler die grosse karpfen fangen die besseren Angler sind?


Nun, wenn wer an einem Gewässer regelmässig grössere und vor allem mehr FISCHE Fängt als alle anderen, dann kann er zumindest gut Angeln.

Da ich aber weiss, wie u.a. Pelzer zu seinen Fängen kommt kann ich sagen, dass zu einem Guten Angler noch was mehr gehört als nur dicke Fische.

U.a. gehört zu einem Guten Angler erstmal andere zu Tolerieren und Fair zu sein, egal, was andere haben und machen. Da seh ich schon hier bei einigen ein ziemliches Manko...


Zum Thema "Der Opa und die Karpfenspezis":
Letzten Spätsommer sass 50m neben uns auch ein älterer Herr. Dieser hatte im gegensatz zu uns auf Mais auch einen Biss.

Ergebnis: Irgendwann mitten in der Nacht ist uns dessen Biss samt noch anhängender Telerute durch die Schnüre geschwommen. Die Rute haben wir rausgedrillt, der Fisch aufgrund der völlig Kaputten und verdrallten ca 0,20er Schnur, die sich als Perücke um die Rolle gewickelt hatte leider abgerissen.

Mmmmmh wer war denn da jetzt der bessere Angler? Der Opa mit Billigausrüstung, an dessen Haken evtl der Fisch verludert, weil er zu geizig oder arm ist jährlich die Schnur zu erneuern, oder die Karpfenspezis ohne Biss. Gefangen haben wir den Tag alle nix. (Wir müssen zu unserer Ehrrettung aber sagen, dass ich das erste und der Kollege das zweite mal an diesem See waren.
Falls der Mitliest: Wärst Du den Nächsten tag wie angekündigt mal vorbeigekommen. #h Wir haben die Rute + Rolle noch.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Seebaer (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Hätte ein Beispiel zu diesen Thread

Im November letzten Jahres habe ich in unseren Vereinsee auf einen 4er Mepps einen Waller von 162m länge und 59 Pfund durch Zufall gefangen.

Gehöre ich nun nach den Fang - oder durch den Fang auch zu den besseren Anglern???

Denke nein. Denke eher zu den Dusselanglern :m


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Eigentlich fehlt bei Abhakmatte und Co. noch der Karpfenlabello *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> Gehöre ich nun nach den Fang - oder durch den Fang auch zu den besseren Anglern???


Auf jeden Fall zu den Erfolgreichen!! Und auch Könnern. Die wenigsten Ottonormal können so einen Fisch "bändigen".


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich fehlt bei Abhakmatte und Co. noch der Karpfenlabello *duckundwegrenn*


 
Etwas Ähnliches gibt`s doch schon längst!:m 
-Eine Tinktur, z.B. unter dem Namen Klin-Ik im gut sortierten Fachhandel erhältlich, die das schnelle Desinfizieren von Wunden ermöglichen soll.#6 

Diese Marktlücke ist also leider schon besetzt...  

Carp4Fun


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas Ähnliches gibt`s doch schon längst!:m
> -Eine Tinktur, z.B. unter dem Namen Klin-Ik im gut sortierten Fachhandel erhältlich, die das schnelle Desinfizieren von Wunden ermöglichen soll.#6
> 
> Diese Marktlücke ist also leider schon besetzt...
> ...



Da ich nicht wusste wie das richtig heißt, habe ich es eben Karpfenlabello genannt:q
Gibts sowas aber nicht auch als so eine Art Creme?


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Zumindest als Spray kenne ich diese "Tinktur"


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich nicht wusste wie das richtig heißt, habe ich es eben Karpfenlabello genannt:q
> Gibts sowas aber nicht auch als so eine Art *Creme*?


 
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Scheint`s leider auch schon zu geben:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Karpfencreme&meta=

Dann aber doch lieber den Labello!  :m


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Also ein Labello für Karpfen..das wär doch mal was......:m


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein Labello für Karpfen..das wär doch mal was......:m



Genau. Damit die muschelgehärteten Mäuler endlich mal wieder etwas zarter werden. 

PS:
Von diesem ganzen Desinfektionssche*ss a´la Klin-Ik und First Aid für Karpfen halte ich herzlich wenig. #q


----------



## Gunni77 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Hallo

Da wäre doch erstmal die Frage, was einen guten Angler ausmacht. Gut im Sinne von erfolgreich?  Ein großer Fisch bestimmt nicht, denn den den kann zufällig jeder fangen. Regelmäßig gute Fische? Schon besser. Gibt es dazu noch ein anständiges Verhalten am Wasser, sind wir doch fast da.

Apropos Karpfen: Die Herausforderung, einen dicken zu fangen, hängt enorm vom Gewässer oder anderen äußeren Umständen ab. Ich kenne da einen Baggersee, da kann jeder Anfänger einen Karpfen fangen, auf zehn Fische kommt da im Durchschnitt ein guter Zwanzigpfünder, regelmäßig auch Dreißig+. Ist ganz einfach: Murmeln auf mittlere Entfernung raus, ne Hand voll Futter hinterher und auf kurz oder lang baumelt der Dickfisch. Herausforderung? Nö, trotzdem manchmal schön:q .

Dagegen kenne ich da einen großen Kanal in NL, von dem ich sicher weiß, das da richtige Dickfische drin sind, weil ich sie  gesehen habe. Gefangen? Keinen einzigen, das aber dafür oft. Einen dafür zufällig an der Heavy-Feeder gehakt, ne halbe Stunde gedrillt, dann kommt ein Schiff, einmal forciert, Haken geschlitzt.... Geringe Fischdichte, viel Weißfisch, ätzende Bedingungen und eine enorme Monotonie des Gewässers machen die Sache schwer. Ohne Gewässerkenntnis, Geduld, großen Zeitaufwand und viel Futter geht da garnichts....

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Egal ob man es nun gut oder erfolgreich nennt:
Wer der bessere (oder erfolgreichere) Angler ist, kann man weder an veröffentlichten Fängen noch an Fangbüchern etc. festmachen.

Daher auf die Eingangsfrage ein klares:
*NEIN!*

Denn wer besser angelt (oder erfolgreicher) kann man in meinen Augen nur im direkten Vergleich festmachen:

Wenn also zwei (oder mehr) Angler am selben Gewässer auch die selbe Zeit verbringen um Karpfen zu fangen (mit Methode jeweils nach "Wunsch")

Und dies nicht nur einmal, um den Faktor "Zufall" zwar nicht zu eliminieren aber wenigstens einzugrenzen, deswegen sollte so eine "Veranstaltung" mehrmals zu verschiedenen Jahreszeiten stattfinden, und zwar am immer gleichen Gewässer.

Und es müßte ein Gewässer sein, das die Angler vorher nicht kennen und über das sie vorher keine Infos bekommen und das sie (oder "Freunde") nicht vorbereiten (Futterplätze anlegen etc.).

Wenn man dann nach beispielsweise 5 solcher Veranstaltungen (z. B. je 3 Tage) eine "Auswertung" macht, wird man eher beurteilen können wer der bessere (bzw. erfolgreichere) Angler ist.

Wobei dann noch zu klären wäre ob es da um den größten gehen soll, um die größte gefangene Stückzahl, um das größte gefangene Gesamtgewicht oder um eine entsprechende "Mischung" dieser Kriterien.

Wäre aber sicher mal interessant (eine) solche Veranstaltung(en) mit "Profis" und "Normalanglern" an einem für alle unbekannten Gewässer durchzuführen.

Da wäre ich zum einen darauf gespannt wie das Ergebnis ausfalllen würde, zum anderen (und zuerst mal) auch wie viele "Profis" sich das überhaupt antun (bzw. "wagen") würden )))))


----------



## AK74 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Hallo
Also bessere angler vielleicht nicht aber bessere *karpfenangler* auf jeden fall
Ich kann an eigenem beischpiel erzellen was heißt unerfahren (mit glück)und fortgeschritten 
(ohne glück)
Mein erste tag am wasser ist so abgelaufen: um6.00 wahr köder im wasser und…..warten.
Um ca.18.00 (ohne biss) kam ein aufseher und sagte ich soll auf die andere seite gehen
Und dort versuchen (zeigte mir sogar die stelle)
Also sachten gepackt rüber gemacht
Innerhalb von 30min. hab ich 2 karpfen gefangen und glück(lich) heim
So hat mich karpfen Fieber gepackt und ich wollte mehr, hab viel gelesen filme angeschaut
Und einfach nur beobachtet(am wasser)und es ging aufwertz: 4.5kg 2mal 5kg. 5,7kg.
Das sind keine monster aber ich fange jetzt immer mehr und größer(bin ich jetzt gut? Auf
Jeden fall besser und erfahrener)

Und noch ein bericht das ist mir zwei mall passiert: vier tage angefütert freund mitgenommen
Und ab zum fischen. Irgendwann kam *der* biss und wer hat’s gefangen(mein kumpel) ein 
Karpfen mit 6+kg. (und das zwei mall#q ). Also* glück* dabei das mein freund und nicht ich
Die karpfen gefangen hab, aber das die fische da waren hat’s mit glück nichts zutun

Also ein bessere *KARPFEN* angler fängt größere karpfen als ein unerfahrener *KARPFEN *angler.


----------



## davidpil (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

hi

also ich find nicht das man das so sagen kann! Vieleicht etwas erfahrener aber es kann eben auch ´Zufall sein.



> hab viel gelesen filme angeschaut


 
die männer in so Filmen sind bestimmt auch nicht immer soooooooo erfahrene Angler. Die haben halt noch 10 Männer um sich die die Ruten beködern und das ganze Zeug für den machen und der Drillt dann die Karpfen.
Aber jetzt nichts gegen alle Filme, nur gegen manche.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> Wäre aber sicher mal interessant (eine) solche Veranstaltung(en) mit "Profis" und "Normalanglern" an einem für alle unbekannten Gewässer durchzuführen.


Ach nöööööööö, ist doch klar wer "gewinnt". Ottonormal natürlich. Das hab ich selber 2 mal erlebt.Einmal in der Brandung und einmal beim Karpfenangeln. Ottonormal hat immer mit dem Glück ein Pachtvertrag abgeschlossen.*gg*


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Ach nöööööööö, ist doch klar wer "gewinnt". Ottonormal natürlich. Das hab ich selber 2 mal erlebt.Einmal in der Brandung und einmal beim Karpfenangeln. Ottonormal hat immer mit dem Glück ein Pachtvertrag abgeschlossen.*gg*


 
Na, dann werden sich die Profis wohl verkleiden müssen!:q :m 
In der Hoffnung, dass es das Glück nicht merkt...
Ob das hilft?#d 

Carp4Fun


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> Na, dann werden sich die Profis wohl verkleiden müssen


Ja und dann küren wir den bestangezogen Angler. Schließlich angelt man mit Stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> Denn wer besser angelt (oder erfolgreicher) kann man in meinen Augen nur im direkten Vergleich festmachen:
> 
> Wenn also zwei (oder mehr) Angler am selben Gewässer auch die selbe Zeit verbringen um Karpfen zu fangen (mit Methode jeweils nach "Wunsch")
> 
> ...



Und genau da wären wir wieder da, was ich mit meinem Post meinte. Erfolgsdruck führt zum Ausreizen der Möglichkeiten. Da dopt der Radrennfahrer und der "Angelprofi" (gibts sowas eigentlich? Kochen nicht alle nur mit wasser?) kippt 100 Kg Boilies in den max.-1kg-Füttern-erlaubt-See. Und genau das macht ein guter Angler imo eben NICHT!

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

@Holger,


> Und genau das macht ein guter Angler imo eben NICHT!


Ein guter Angler verzichtet nun auf die Tech. Errungenschaften und alle anderen Helferlein.Und mit dem evt. Erfolg ist er dann ein Guter...............
Oder bezieht sich die Aussage speziel auf's Futter?


----------



## woolver (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Wieso eigentlich nur Karpfen,ich hab zum Beispiel viel grössere Waller gefangen fg und das nur im Urlaub.Diese waren viel grösser als die Karpfen und ich hab nicht vorher die armen Fische süchtig gemacht.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Warum geht es im Karpfenforum um Karpfen|kopfkrat ?? Da war doch was........#c


----------



## woolver (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Dann schreib grössere Karpfen bessere Karpfenangler bitte))
Denn ich als Allrounder habe die Meinung das Karpfenfreak zwar die technisch teuer ausgerüsteten Angler sind aber nicht die besseren.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Von Aal bis Zander , für alles kann man sich technisch teuer aufrüsten. Und ob Allrounder oder Freak überall gibt es gute und weniger gute Angler.


----------



## woolver (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Nagut ich habe auch schon Raubfischangler mit dem unnützen aber teuren Plunder gesehen,nur besser gefangen haben die nicht.Sehr amüsant(nur für den Beobachter) ist am Ebro.Dort erscheinen ab und an Neulinge mit Ruten mit wohlklingendem Namen Sportex Turbowallerca 450,-) etc.Nur das die Waller das nicht wissen )) Da dort mehr tauziehen als Drillen angesagt ist,knicken diese teuren Stöcke wie nix weg.Wir die wir seit Anfang dort fischen sagen es zwar jedem,aber nicht jeder hört)) Ich habe dort alte Hohl und Vollglaspilkstöcke 300-600gr im Einsatz.Wenn da einer knickt isses billiger,geschah aber noch nie.Technik etc. ist kein garant für gutes schadenfreies Fischen.
Gruss woolver
ich weiss Thema verfahlt aber des is mir wurscht ))


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> Nur das die Waller das nicht wissen


|supergri  |supergri  


> ich weiss Thema verfahlt .......


Nö find ich nicht. Material und (Miß)Erfolg............da besteht schon ein Zusammenhang...egal ob Waller o.Karpfen. Dein Beispiel zeigt das doch.


----------



## Seebaer (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

*Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Es gibt aber auch Angler (egal ob Karpfen- Raubfisch oder sonstiges) die meinen sie wären etwas besseres.


----------



## Carp4Fun (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> *Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*
> 
> Es gibt aber auch Angler (egal ob Karpfen- Raubfisch oder sonstiges) die meinen sie wären etwas besseres.


 
Stimmt, die soll`s auch geben.#6 
Hin und wieder hat man ja sogar mal die Ehre, so einen Kollegen am Wasser "kennzulernen".|uhoh:  Da steht man dann wie der Ochs vorm Tor daneben und führt quasi "Selbstgespräche", bis man ein kurzes Petri Heil murmelt und lieber schnell wieder verschwindet.

Und dann gibt`s ja auch noch die notorischen Besserwisser, die bei einem kurzen Besuch sofort mit ihrer Belehrung beginnen, was man denn alles falsch macht und überhaupt...|bla: 

Aber diese "selbsternannt" besseren Angler zählen hier doch eigentlich gar nicht. Die mag ja eh keiner!:m 

Carp4Fun


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> Ein guter Angler verzichtet nun auf die Tech. Errungenschaften und alle anderen Helferlein.Und mit dem evt. Erfolg ist er dann ein Guter...............
> Oder bezieht sich die Aussage speziel auf's Futter?


Nein, das bezieht sich auf Fairness und Nachhaltigkeit. Ein guter Angler verzichtet auf die Erfolgsgier, insbesondere den Erfolg um jeden Preis.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> Ein guter Angler verzichtet auf die Erfolgsgier, insbesondere den Erfolg um jeden Preis.


Der 2.Teil der Aussage......absolut richtig.Und der 1. Teil.........Wann endet der normale Erfolgswunsch und wann beginnt die Gier?Das wird jeder anders sehen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Angel nach wie vor auf Karpfen mit Mais aus der Dose,Tauwurm und Schwimmbrot.Boilies brauche ich dazu nicht.Boilies und Selbsthakmetode is nicht mein Ding.Ich will beim "Karpfenangeln" auch andere Fischarten fangen/überlisten.Nicht Stundenlang und dann ohne Biss auf ner überteuren Liege verharren,wo man eh nur hauptsächlich den Namen dafür bezahlt.
Nee, Boilieangeln ist für mich kein richtiges Angeln.
Klar nerven oft Weissfische am Haken,aber etwas abwechslung am Haken ist auch schön.
Ich fange in Gewässern mit großen Karpfen auch welche#6


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> Boilieangeln ist für mich kein richtiges Angeln.


Das dir persönlich Boiliangeln nicht gefällt ist ganz klar deine Meinung , deine Ansicht , dein Geschmack usw. Aber nur deswegen dies als nicht richtiges Angeln zu bezeichnen halte ich für sehr bedenklich.(mit Tendents zur Beleidigung). Ich zB. bin kein kein Freund der Spinnangelei , aber auf die Idee diese Art der der Angellei als nicht richtig zu bezeichen würde ich nie kommen.Denn so würde ich allen Anglern die gern die Blechpeitsche schwingen m.E. Unrecht antun.


----------



## Seebaer (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Fische sind weder Sportgeräte noch Spielzeug.
Eine Entnahme sollte sinnvoll und mit Weitsicht erfolgen.
Morgen wolln wir auch noch angeln.
​#r |good: #r 

Bitte nicht schon wieder streiten. (ist Sonntag heute)​


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Na Steit ist nun wirklich nicht mein Lebensziel.
Leider führen einige Formulierungen , diese müssen nicht "böse" gemeint sein, ein ungewolltes Streitpotential mit sich.


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Servus. Ich denke jeder soll so wie er will oder darf, kommt immer auf die Bestimmungen an. Ich finde das jeder der Fische fängt ein "guter" Angler ist. Gier beginnt dort für mich wo es mit warum nur 2 Ruten oder mit Boot Köder ausbringen und so weiter, schlafen mit Funkbissanzeiger gehört auch dazu. Reines Boilieangeln ist auch nicht meines und Selbsthakmethode sowieso nicht. Ich denke das ein Satzkarpfen an der Match schwerer zu Drillen ist als ein 30er an der Karpfenrute. Kann ich glaub ich behaupten da ich sehr viel mit der Match fische.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Moin,
wollte ja keinen Streit damit auslösen#d 
Ich finde Boilieangeln teuer und ... .Aber richtige Karpfenangler wollen ja auch nur Karpfen fangen.
Jedenfalls glaube ich nicht,das Große Karpfen nur von "guten" Anglern gefangen werden.
Kommt auch auf Gerät,das Gewässer mit oder ohne Hindernissen an.
Jemand der schon öfter große Fische(Karpfen)rausgeholt hat,wird bestimmt auch wissen,welche gefahren beim Drill entstehen können.
Man muss nur ruhig und gelassen sein.
Fische zu haken ist kein können,sondern Glück!Drillen ist können.


----------



## zanderzocker1 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

nur weil man größere karpfen fängt heißt das nocht das man besser ist als aale anderen ich finde da gehört mehgr glück als können dazu 

MFG zanderzocker

petri heil


----------



## joern (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

halt ich für großen blödsinn,

man hört es immer wieder munkeln, dass die " großen karpfenangler " auch gerne mal fische auf dem arm nehmen, die sie selber garnicht gefangen haben, um sich ihren namen auch weiterhin zu halten, denn wenn sie nicht regelmäßig große fische fangen, werden sie mit der zeit uninterissant für die presse, und dann?

weist du wenn ich meine reise nach frankreich bezahlt bekomme, wo wirklich große fische schwimmen ,die es hier in unseren gewässern garnicht gibt, dazu noch ein kleines taschengeld für meine fotos und meinen anschließenden bericht, dazu noch mein tackle gestellt, dann würd es wohl so einigen anglern leichter fallen große fische zu fangen.

wenn jetzt einer sagt, die haben vorher aber schon was dafür getan, ist das richtig, aber ein pelzer, oder ein martens hat auch schon vorher im angelladen gearbeitet und somit es ein wenig leichter gehabt, etwas günstiger wie die meisten von uns, und haben auch dadurch schon die nötigen kontakte dadurch aufzubauen.

fazit hab ich nur gewässer zur auswahl wo karpfen nur bis 10 pf. drinn rumschwimmen, kann ich kein 40 pf. fangen


----------



## woolver (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

und nen 10er an der matck oder pickerrute erfordert mehr können als nen 40er an dem zeugs was die karpfenfreaks so benutzen.
die sache mit den aufdenarmnehmfotos habe ich aus eigener anschauung damals am tüschenbroicher schlossteich erlebt.
gruss
woolver


----------



## Fish-Finder (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Hallo!

Also einer unserer Vereinsseen ist berühmt für seine wenigen - aber dafür sehr großen Karpfen!

An diesen haben sich so einige "erfahrene Karpfenangler" schon die Zähne fast ausgebissen.

Eines schönen Tages (vor etwa 2 Jahren) wurde dieser See dann für die Allgemeinheit - auch Vereinsangler - gesperrt, da ein gewisser Herr M. Pelzer die Fängigkeit seiner neuen Boilies an eben diesem Gewässer testen wollte.

Und siehe da:

Es interessierte niemanden, das die Montagen mit dem Boot rausgebracht wuden, das Echolot munter seine Meldungen über Wassertiefe, Bodenbeschaffenheit und Fische an den "Angler" weitergab und fast unendlich scheinende Mengen dieser "Wunderboilies" im See versenkt wurden.

All dies ist eigentlich - laut Statuten - untersagt.

Nach 3 Tagen wurde das Gewässer dann wieder "freigegeben" - das Bild des Kapitalen war im Kasten und die Fängigkeit somit "bewiesen"...

Ist er deshalb der bessere Angler?


----------



## Drohne (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Vermutlich kann man hier auch den alten Bauernspruch anwenden:

*"der dümmste Bauer hat die größten Kartoffeln"*

Drohne


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Mal davon abgesehen das das in meinen Auge ne Sauerei ist..................
Was hat den örtlichen Verein geritten da mitzumachen??

@woolver,


> und nen 10er an der matck oder pickerrute erfordert mehr können als nen 40er an dem zeugs was die karpfenfreaks so benutzen.


Willst du dem Karfenangler vorwerfen das er entsprechend seinem Zielfisch das Material auswählt??
Um deiner Theorie zu folgen müßt ich dann in der Brandung zB. mit ner 18'er mono Angeln. Wenn ich dann die Montage 120m mit 150gr Blei auswerfe und sie wieder mit nem 60'er Dorsch einhole........... dann bin also ein Könner??.
Ich habe selber schon in einem seerosengeschwängerten Teich beim Köderfischangeln mit 16'er Hauptschnur und 12'er Haken einen 16 Pfund Karpfen erfolgreich geangelt. Dewegen komm ich aber nicht auf die Idee mit dieser Rute gezielt auf Karpfen zu angeln. Denn das wär kein Können , das ist dann verantwortungslos.


----------



## woolver (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Lol als Allrounder beim stippen oder ähnlichem kann ich aber nicht nen Karpfenverbotsschild an den Köder hängen.Ich mag die Stinkefische eh nicht,nur Mama bekommt ab und an nen kleineren.Aber wie ich irgendwann schon sagte,ist diese Karpfenangelei eh einer der Auswüchse unseres Hobbys.Besonders dann wenn Camps mit Radiowecker am Bissanzeiger etc auf gebaut werden.Ich finde es auch besonders erheiternd wenn die Leute Ihre Köder mit Booten ans andere Ufer Fahren,weil sie zu viel Krach machen,oder den Ködern irgendwelche Suchtmittel zusetzten.Da lob ich mir ne heimliche 3-5 Pfund Schleie,die ist schwer zu überlisten und dann doch in der Pfanne ein Genuss.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Ok ok , deine Abneigung gegen das Karpfenangeln in der von dir beschriebenen Form akz. ich. Nun kann ich auch deine Beiträge besser nachvollziehen.Leider wirst du dabei an einigen Stellen einwenig unsachlich.Ist warscheinlich normal wenn so eine Sache auf der pers. "Hassliste" ganz oben steht.Bedenklich wird es nur wenn sich Unwarheiten wie zB. die von dir angesprochenen "Suchtmittel" dabei einschleichen. Das Märchen vom ist so alt wie das Boilieangeln selber. Dummerweise sind die Anhänger dieser Mähr uns bis jetzt den Beiweis der Exestens solcher Mittel schuldig geblieben.


> Da lob ich mir ne heimliche 3-5 Pfund Schleie,die ist schwer zu überlisten


Hier stimme ich dir voll zu. Das gezielte Angeln auf Schleie , mit feinstem Geschirr , gehört für mich zum hohem C der Angelei. Leute die damit erfolgreich sind haben meine volle Anerkennung!!


----------



## dropback (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> ...irgendwelche Suchtmittel zusetzten...woolver


So. Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!
Was soll denn das ominöse Suchtmittel sein?
Kokain?:q 
drop


----------



## esox_105 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				dropback schrieb:
			
		

> So. Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!
> Was soll denn das ominöse Suchtmittel sein?
> Kokain?:q
> drop


 
Wahrscheinlich meint er damit die Dips, egal ob in Flüssiger- oder Pulverform. Nur was ist mit den Stippanglern die ihre Maden mit all ihren Flavors besprühen? Sind das keine "Suchtmittel"?

Auch ich gehöre zu den "Dealern  ", weil ich ab und zu, den einen oder anderen Hakenköder, mit dem einen oder anderen Aroma zu verbessern versuche.


----------



## woolver (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Lol nee ich kenne einen bekannten Karpfenangler,der braut irgendwelche Hanf und Klatschmohntinkturen in seine Köder.Genauso ist es mit Geschmacksstoffen,die wie bei der Zigarettenindustrie den Dingern beigemischt werden,auch die erzeugen suchtartige Erscheinungen.Ich mische wenn ich stippe nen Grundfutter mit Paniermehl,Haferflocken plus dem Angelköder und fange meine Fische.Maximal nutze ich beim Brassenfischen Vanilliezucker das wars.Diese ganzen hochtechnisierte Angelei beim speziellen Karpfenangeln hat für mich nix mit der Schönheit unseres Hobbys zu tun,genau wie die Gier nach Riesenkarpfenfotos.Ich schleiche mich lieber mit ner Brotflocke morgends an sichtbare Normalkarpfen an.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## dropback (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Naja, da Hanf für sich schon ein guter Köder ist wird es sich mit Sicherheit nicht negativ auswirken wenn man ihn auch als Zusatz in Boilies benutzt. Aber ob man da schon von "Suchtmitteln" sprechen kann, ich weiß ja nicht.
Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie gehört dass Fische nach einem bestimmten Futter süchtig geworden sind.
Und deine Abneigung gegen das Karpfenangeln hast du denke ich jetzt oft genug zum Ausdruck gebracht, es sollte jetzt reichen :q 
drop


----------



## woolver (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

LOL dann geh mal ins Lexikon und kuck danach,was alles aus Hanf hergestellt wird)) Mir reicht es erst dann wenn die Karpfenkomiker nicht mehr die Gewässer belagern und mit ihrem komischen Futter versauen.Am Fluss mag das ja noch gehen aber an Seen gehört das nicht hin.Im Oktober habe 4 Leute am Weseraltarm, ca 2 ha gross,gefischt und nach eigenen Angaben ind der Woche vorher 15 kg Boilies und während der 4 Angeltage nochmal 9kg eingebracht.Ergebnis 2 Karpfen von 4 und 5,3 Kilo dazu 5 unter 3kg und 4 Brassen.Dafür ein so kleines Gewässer zuzumüllen ist einfach nur ne Frechheit und die Fische hätte man dort in Drakenburg auch mit 3 Pfund Kartoffen und 10 Würmern an einem Abend fangen können.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## dropback (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Da du anscheinend nur eine Plattform brauchst um deinen Unmut über die Karpfenangler zu äußern werde ich mich mal aus der Diskussion verabschschieden. Abgesehen davon war das hier auch nicht wirklich das Thema.
Viel Vergnügen noch in deiner Welt der Pauschalisierung.
drop


----------



## esox_105 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Wenn die Fische nicht wollen dann wollen se eben nicht, dann liegt es nicht am Köder sondern meist an den äußeren Bedingungen.

Übrigens, im Hanf sind *keine* suchterregenden Stoffe enthalten.


----------



## Carp4Fun (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Lol nee ich kenne einen bekannten Karpfenangler,der braut irgendwelche Hanf und Klatschmohntinkturen in seine Köder.Genauso ist es mit Geschmacksstoffen,die wie bei der Zigarettenindustrie den Dingern beigemischt werden,auch die erzeugen suchtartige Erscheinungen....


 
*Psychoaktive Substanzen werden von gierigen Karpfenanglern missbraucht!:r :r :r *

So ähnlich stelle ich mir die Überschrift auf der Titelseite einer bekannten Boulevardzeitung vor...|uhoh: Ich muss gleich wirklich lachen!:m 

Carp4Fun


----------



## meckpomm (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Moin

Also ich denke manche Leute leben in einer Traumwelt aus Hass und Neid. Ich fische speziell auf Karpfen, das gebe ich offen zu. Nur tue ich das oft genug auch mit Posenruten oder auf Grund mit Futterkorb. Irgendwelche Argumentationen, dass man mit Dosenmais und Haferflocken irgendwelche Karpfen von 3 kilo schneller fangen kann als mit Boilies sind nicht wirklich aussagefähig, da die Zielgruppe von Boilies um ein deutliches größer ist. Damit will ich jetzt nicht sagen das dosenmais etwas schlechtes ist, ich setze ihn selbst beim Posenfischen ein, da weiss ich aber auch das ich kaum Beifänge haben werde, weil ich den Gewässerbereich kenne und mein Fischen darauf abgestimmt habe. Mit der Posenruten und 20er schnur konnte ich schon 28er Spiegler landen, bin ich jetzt einer von den Guten? 
Grundsätzlich ist das doch Quatsch... Weil jeder andere Angler der die Angelei halbwegs beherscht den fisch auch hätte landen können. Ein guter Angler weiss doch auch wie er sein Können, das nicht unbedingt gut sein muss, zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Stelle einsetzen kann!
Auch ein vergleich mit anderen Angeldiziplinen hinkt, Wallerfischen kann ich gar nicht, dafür bin ich beim Brandungsangeln auch passioniert...
Es geht mir nicht um den Vergleich mit irgendwelchen Leuten aus dem Internet die unter ganz anderen Bedingungen fischen als ich...

cu rEen


----------



## MrTom (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> Irgendwelche Argumentationen, dass man mit Dosenmais und Haferflocken irgendwelche Karpfen von 3 kilo schneller fangen kann als mit Boilies sind nicht wirklich aussagefähig, da die Zielgruppe von Boilies um ein deutliches größer ist.


Kann man nicht besser sagen#6  allerdings wird es immer einige geben die das nicht verstehen oder nicht verstehen wollen. Das Zauberwort heisst hier Toleranz und nicht Pauschalisierung(weil dann wären Aalangler alles Styropordosenliegenlasser)
mfg Thomas


----------



## Pilkman (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Aaaaah, vielen Dank @ Dropback, Esox_105, meckpomm und MrTom... #6

... Mr. Woolver macht ja zunehmend mit richtig guten und durchdachten Statements auf sich aufmerksam... :q ... erst die Bekenntnisse im Raubfischform a´la "Ja, ich ködere Köderfische lebendig an und anderslautende Gesetze sind mir da egal" und nun noch so ein Gesäusel mit den suchtbildenden Stoffen, die die bösen Karpfenangler in ihren Hochproteinundchemiebomben verarbeitet haben, um die schwimmenden Geschöpfe namens Karpfen gefügig und hörig zu machen. Warum das Ganze? Damit man sich an Photos von dicken Karpfen aufgeilen und profilieren kann.

Ja, ja, die Welt kann so schön einfach erklärt sein, näää?


----------



## Carpfighter (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

danke Pilkmann das du uns aufklährst!!

Ja woolver selber extrem viel ******* bauen und dan über andre maulen !!!
Wer im glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit steinen werfen !  ;-) !

Und noch was ! seh da keinen Sinn darin das ich mit ner kompleet ungeigneten Rute&Rolle&schnur auf nen großen karpfen gehe das hat doch nichts mit können zu tun sonder mit dummheit oder???
Auch wenn ich nur auf kleine gehe und dan de reinzig große anbeisst und man landet ihn trotzdem dann hat man meiner meinung nach nur glück gehabt !

Lg


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Nu werdet mal wieder ruhiger.So lange die Meinung offen und ohne Beleidigung vertreten wird sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Und da es unter den Karpfenanglern genug schwarze Schafe gibt, ist dieses Meinungsbild für mich völlig nachvollziebar.


----------



## woolver (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Jo Gunnar hast schon recht,ich wollte nur mal ein bisschen provokant die Frage stellen,was ist Angelfischerei und was Freakfischerei.Das ich kein Freund dieser Art des Fischens bin ist ja klar geworden.Ich hätte einen Vorschlag:Liebe Karpfenangler besinnt euch wieder auf das Angeln an sich,baut keine Camps 450 m von der Angelstelle auf(dann muss man keine Selbsthakmethode nutzen),man sollte da fischen wo man mit der Angel ohne Transportmittel hinkommt,füttert bitte in vernünftigen Mengen an(besonders in kleinen Gewässern) und macht nicht so einen Wind von der SOOOO weidgerechten und schonenden Fischerei.Dann werden viele die so denken wie ich,euch wieder in einem positiveren Licht sehen,denn C&R ist NICHT waidgerechter als C& Essen))
Gruss
woolver


----------



## woolver (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Achso,ich gehe nicht mit ungeeigneten Mitteln auf grosse Karpfen,sondern nehme zum Friedfischangeln meine Matchrute,da kommt es schonmal vor das ein Karpfen beisst.Ungeeignet ist´zum Friedfischangeln nen montröser Karpfenstock.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> baut keine Camps 450 m von der Angelstelle auf(dann muss man keine Selbsthakmethode nutzen)


Egal ob ich nun 20 oder 200m vom Ufer weg bin........... das spielt bei dieser Methode keine Rolle.
Das mit dem selbsthaken............ das ist glaub ich dein großes Problem.Den Fisch selber anzuschlagen.........ist ist für dich der Inbegriff des besseren Anglers.Sorry , aber dieses rote Tuch nimmt dir einwenig die Sicht.


----------



## esox_105 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> Ungeeignet ist´zum Friedfischangeln nen montröser Karpfenstock.


 
Wieso? Ist der Karpfen kein Friedfisch?


----------



## Amazone01 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Ich würde von mir auf keinen Fall behaupten, dass ich ein besserer Angler bin, nur weil ich einige Karpfen gefangen habe, die um die 20-25Pf. liegen. Das kommt sicherlich auch auf die Gewässer an, den Besatz und Ausrüstung, Köder usw.... da kommen so viele Dinge zusammen. Mein erster Karpfen war schon sehr groß und da hatte ich das erste Mal auf Karpfen geangelt. Anfängerglück


----------



## Carp4Fun (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Gunnar hast schon recht,ich wollte nur mal ein bisschen provokant die Frage stellen,was ist Angelfischerei und was Freakfischerei.


Aber muss das denn in jedem 2. Posting passieren? -Und auch dann, wenn es eigentlich gar nicht zum Thema passt??;+ 


> Das ich kein Freund dieser Art des Fischens bin ist ja klar geworden.


Da hast du Recht!#6 


> Ich hätte einen Vorschlag:Liebe Karpfenangler besinnt euch wieder auf das Angeln an sich,baut keine Camps 450 m von der Angelstelle auf


Angeln denn wirklich alle Karpfenangler so? Das ist wohl eher eine Frage des Gewässers und der vorhandenen Möglichkeiten. Außerdem wäre das ja noch nicht einmal schlimm, sofern andere Angler dadurch keinen nennenswerten Nachteil erfahren...#c (Und eine fortschreitende Technisierung gibt`s übrigens nicht nur im Karpfenbereich)


> (dann muss man keine Selbsthakmethode nutzen),


-Ebenso wenig, wie ich keinen LKF verwenden muss, wenn ich mit Kunstköder fische!|kopfkrat Der Einsatz dieser Montage ist übrigens nicht nur eine Frage der Distanz... Ich fische eigentlich nie auf Distanz, benutze sie aber trotzdem immer wieder gerne!#6 


> man sollte da fischen wo man mit der Angel ohne Transportmittel hinkommt,


Da sorgt sich wohl jemand um die strapazierten Rücken anderer Leute...#r 


> füttert bitte in vernünftigen Mengen an(besonders in kleinen Gewässern)


-Versteht sich doch eigentlich von selbst. Ausnahmen gibt`s leider immer und überall. Das ist beim KöFi-Angeln sicher nicht anders. 


> und macht nicht so einen Wind von der SOOOO weidgerechten und schonenden Fischerei.


Wenn man einen Fisch zurücksetzen will, sollte man ihn aus eigenem Interesse heraus schon schonend behandeln. Aber wer macht denn nun soooo einen Wind daraus?|kopfkrat 


> Dann werden viele die so denken wie ich,euch wieder in einem positiveren Licht sehen,


Das wäre natürlich wirklich sehr schön...:k 


> denn C&R ist NICHT waidgerechter als C& Essen))


Das wäre mir auch vollkommen neu...#h 

Gruß
Carp4Fun


----------



## heinzrch (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Große Karpfen sind eindeutig schwieriger zu fangen, da sie erstens einfach vorsichtiger und mißtrauischer als Portionskarpfen sind und zweitens weil sie einfach seltener sind.
Daher ist jemand der regelmäßig große Karpfen fängt, mit Sicherheit ein Angler mit einem gewissen Sachverstand.

Interessant wäre ein Vergleich zwischen modernen Karpfenanglern (kompletter Karpfenhausrat, Distanz bis zu 120m, Boilies als Köder) und klassischen Karpfenanglern (Glasrute, Distanz 50m, Mais, Kartoffel, Brot),
am gleichen Gewässer, gleicher Platz, gleiche Angelzeit, an einem nachweislich gut mit Karpfen besetztem Gewässer.
Dabei sollten nur Großkarpfen (zweistellig) zählen, da der Boiliefischer ja schon mit seinem Gerät die Satzkarpfen ausschließt, d.h., selektiv fischt.
Wobei sich der klassische Karpfenangler dann durch die Portionskarpfen durchfischen müsste.
Wobei ich auch dem klassischen Karpfenangler einen eletronischen Bißanzeiger zugestehen würde.
Und wenn die entsprechenden Angler dann nicht alles so eng sehen würden, wie manche hier im Board, könnten sie sogar auf dem selben Platz fischen, und sich in der  Wartezeit auch mal unterhalten.....


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*



> Distanz bis zu 120m, Boilies als Köder) und klassischen Karpfenanglern (Glasrute, Distanz 50m, Mais, Kartoffel, Brot),
> am gleichen Gewässer, gleicher Platz, gleiche Angelzeit, an einem nachweislich gut mit Karpfen besetztem Gewässer.


Ich weis nicht............... ich geh ja auf eine bestimmte Distanz da ich dort eine gute Stelle vermute. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das auf beiden Distanzen Karpfen sind , schätze ich als gering ein. Aber generell ist ein Vergleich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal was zu diesem kontroversen Thema schreiben...

Ich glaube nicht das jeder, der einen großen Fisch fängt ein guter Angler ist!

Wenn jedoch ein Angler immer wieder im Vergleich zu den anderen Anglern am gleichen Gewässer mehr und größere Fische fängt, dann muss es schon ein guter sein #6

jeder hat mal Glück, und bei manchen Leuten kommt das auch öfter vor. Und natürlich kann ich nicht beeinflussen, was jetzt beisst. Wenn auf meinen Köder (z.B. Boillie) einRun kommt, kann der Fisch genauso 20 wie 40 Pfund haben... Habe selber wenig mit Krpfen zu tun, aber beim hecht oder anderen Fischen ist es ähnlich... Ob der Hecht z.B. 98cm oder 106 hat macht nicht so den Unterschied, und der Fänger des einen Fisches ist sicherlich nicht besser als der des anderen...#d

Wenn aber an einem Gewässer z.B. ein Angler so ziemlich alle "Vereinsrekorde" oder "Gewässerrekorde" hält, dann hat das meistens schon was damit zu tun, das er der "bessere" Angler ist. Das hat dann natürlich zu tun mit Gewässerkenntnis, Material, Erfahrung - und eben auch einem bisschen Glück! :m

Dennoch fällt mir immer wieder auf, das einzelne Angler im Schnitt wesentlich mehr fangen, und das sind für mich die besseren, wenn Sie in Ihrem Gewässer viele und Große Fische fangen, egal ob es in anderen Gewässern mehr oder größere Fische gibt!

CU Stefan


----------



## meckpomm (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Moin

Das mit dem Vergleichsangeln muss man ja gar nicht unbedingt auf die technische Ausrüstungs beziehen. Ich glaube ein speziallisierter Karpfenangler weiss wo er die Fische wann suchen muss und wird selbst mit der gleichen ausrüstung mehr fangen. Es ist doch die Regel das die meisten Angler an wasser kommen und ihre ruten 30m gerade aus werfen oder an plätzen fischen die ihnen oder auch anderen irgendwann mal Fisch gebracht haben...
Ein großteil der kapitalen Fische bei uns wird in entfernungen gefangen die jeder Angler erreichen könnte, wenn er sich Gedanken machen würde. Und davon abgesehen fischen die meisten lokalen Angler vom Boot und sind damit keinerlei Begrenzung der distanz ausgesetzt.

MfG Rene


----------



## esox_105 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Ob ein Angler der große Karpfen fängt ein besserer Angler ist, kann ich nicht beantworten, aber auf jeden Fall ist er ein glücklicherer :q .


----------



## heinzrch (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

@esox105: ne, das glaub ich nicht, wenn ich mit meiner alten Sportex (ist ne Rute, meine Frau heißt anders...), ner Pose, Haken und ner Dose Mais in der ersten Frühjahrssonne am alten Kanal sitze, und Satzkarpfen fange, bin ich der glücklichste Mensch auf dieser Welt...:m 
Glück hat nix mit der Fischgröße zu tun - obwohl man für nen großen Fisch sicher auch etwas Glück braucht...


----------



## Trolldoc (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Grosse Karpfen-bessere Angler??*

Ein blindes Huhn findet auch mal ein Korn....nicht gerade sinnbildlich zu betrachten, aber auf die Sache bezogen


----------

